# Wet Cat Food?



## Orion Pax

Hi everyone. I recently got a baby hedgie and am looking to add foods to his diet besides his dry cat food and meal worms. I read somewhere that they can eat wet cat food. If so how often should be give this to him? Should it be given daily or just a few days a week. Also what brands/ flavors are the best for him? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lilysmommy

I would look for brands that are found on the dry cat food list, found in a sticky in this section of the forum (Diet and Nutrition). Also take a look at the nutritional analysis of any of the wet foods before you grab one to offer though. The moisture content affects the percentages of protein and fat, so you'll need to calculate the dry matter % of both of those. Even if it's a treat, you should be careful to not get one with a really high protein. Flavors are up to you, but keep in mind that fish-based foods often cause stinky poop.

As for how often...Depends partly on the protein percentage, I personally think. I wouldn't feed a higher protein wet food (over 35% or so) every night. You could start by offering it a couple times a week as a treat, then work your way up, maybe? You could also try mixing it with veggie/fruit baby foods, or fresh veggies that are safe. I give Lily a tablespoon of mixed baby food each night, but I make sure she's still eating a decent amount of kibble as well (10-20 kibble a night) so hopefully I'm not messing with calcium/phosphorus ratios or anything else.


----------



## LizardGirl

Lilysmommy has good advice - keep in mind wet foods have a lot higher protein, but you can offset that with fruit/veggie baby foods, and just by feeding it in moderation.

I haven't had huge success with baby food or any canned cat foods, but Inky LOVES pouched foods. The Wellness pouched foods are his favorite, but I've recently tried out Weruva Love Me Tender pouched foods too, so far so good. The Weruva is more actual shredded meat in gravy and the Wellness is little soft chunks in gravy. Just an idea if your hedgie doesn't take to the other stuff quite as well.


----------



## Lilysmommy

LizardGirl said:


> I haven't had huge success with baby food or any canned cat foods, but Inky LOVES pouched foods. The Wellness pouched foods are his favorite, but I've recently tried out Weruva Love Me Tender pouched foods too, so far so good. The Weruva is more actual shredded meat in gravy and the Wellness is little soft chunks in gravy. Just an idea if your hedgie doesn't take to the other stuff quite as well.


Lily likes the Wellness pouches too! I've seen a couple other people on here also mention that they've had good results when trying those with their hogs, so those could definitely be worth a try if you're interested.


----------



## crave4spikes

my oscar loves his wellness pouched food i feed him the turkey and chicken it comes in a green pouch. the food is in little soft rectangles i usually give him about 4 - 6 a day with some of the sauce it comes in and he gobbles it up. I have tried many foods and he hunger strikes like theirs no tomorrow but every time I gave him this he ate it so I researched and started feeding him that and have had great results.


----------

